# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] HP CQ60-410SV

## toni31

Δεν έχω καμιά αντίδραση όταν πατάω το κουμπί.  

MB:WISTRON ASTROSPHERE
KBC: WPCE773LA0DG

1. 3ALW, 5ALW presented
2. PWR_BTN# = 0
3. AVCC,VCC = 3.36V
4. PM_RSMRST# = 0
5. LID_CLOSE# = 3.3
6. AD_IN# = 3.36
7. X1,X3 = 32.76Khz
8. PWR_BT# = 0

Όταν ξεκίνησα τις μετρήσεις, το PWR_BT#  και AD_IN = 0 όταν ξεκόλλησα το Q13 τότε AD_IN=3.36V.

----------


## toni31

Έχω νέες μετρήσεις:
3ALW, 5ALW presented
PWR_BTN# = *mV*
AVCC,VCC = 3.36V
*PM_RSMRST# = 3.3*
LID_CLOSE# = 3.3
*AD_IN# = 0*
X1,X3 = 32.76Khz

Ουσιαστικά δεν έχω τα 3.3V στο PWR_BTN# κάπου κάπου τα φέρνει και τότε πέρνει μπροστά και τρέχει και το OS, αλλά μετά χάνεται πάλι... :Think:  :Think:  :Think:

----------


## toni31

Εδώ και το σχέδιο.
http://kythuatphancung.vn/uploads/do...07241-3%29.pdf

----------

